
Canvascape - "3D Walker" - matt1
http://www.benjoffe.com/code/demos/canvascape/
======
cousin_it
Hello, let me tell you a secret.

The _only_ reason Flash doesn't yet have awesome-looking first person shooters
is the inability to implement mouselook properly. In all FPS games the mouse
cursor is locked to the center of the screen, so you can turn left by any
amount by just moving the mouse left, without worrying that it will hit the
screen's edge or leave the active area. Flash can't do that. Neither can HTML,
as far as I know. So don't get your hopes high for first-person shooters using
Canvas.

~~~
est
> without worrying that it will hit the screen's edge or leave the active
> area. Flash can't do that

If Flash didn't provide a mechanism to lock cursors, how about fullscreen?

~~~
cousin_it
In fullscreen the cursor can still hit the edge of the screen and stop. Kinda
breaks the immersion when you're trying to turn left quickly to shoot a baddie
and suddenly can't turn anymore.

------
baddox
Strange that you can jump while moving OR turning, but not when moving AND
turning.

------
sswam
I'm impressed, it's not far from implementing Doom in javascript :)

~~~
chaosmachine
This demo dates back to 2005. And here's something from 2006 that's a little
more doomish:

<http://canvex.lazyilluminati.com/83/play.xhtml>

These days, people are working on Quake 2 with WebGL:

<http://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-port/>

